# Le bouton central de la souris ne fonctionne pas



## CamrynCarroll (23 Février 2022)

Bonjour à tous. Ceci est mon premier message sur ce forum. Il y a quelques jours, j'ai installé Windows 10 sur MBP via bootcamp. Mais depuis hier soir, le bouton central de la souris ne fonctionne plus dans Windows 10. Je ne sais pas pourquoi. Le bouton du milieu fonctionne parfaitement sur Mac mais pas sur Windows. Est-ce que quelqu'un a une idée de comment je peux résoudre le problème?


----------



## edenpulse (23 Février 2022)

Quel Macbook? 
Quelle souris?
As-tu bien installé les drivers qui vont bien?


----------



## Locke (23 Février 2022)

Oui, quelle souris, marque, modèle, référence, filaire, Bluetooth, etc ?


----------



## CamrynCarroll (24 Février 2022)

J'utilise un Macbook Pro 2019 16 pouces. Et la souris est Bluetooth d'Amazon.


----------



## Locke (24 Février 2022)

CamrynCarroll a dit:


> Et la souris est Bluetooth d'Amazon.


Ben non, ça ne renvoie nulle part ! Donc quel est le modèle exact, marque, référence ? De plus, tu as vérifié sous Windows dans le Gestionnaire de périphériques qu'il n'y a pas de problème avec cette souris ?


----------



## CamrynCarroll (25 Février 2022)

Désolé, Locke. Je m'en excuse. Oui, vous aviez raison, le problème est survenu à cause de pilotes de souris obsolètes. J'ai suivi cet article et mis à jour son pilote, maintenant mon problème est résolu. Merci tout le monde.


----------



## Locke (25 Février 2022)

Ce n'est pas courant, mais bon il n'y avait pas de grand mystère.


----------

